# First RLH!!!!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy is just about 12 weeks old. Now I know what you are all talking about! The sun finally came out this afternoon so I took Timmy out and boy was he blowing off steam after being stuck inside most of the day. Now he's inside and he's still carrying on, it's very funny. I have some pictures in my Gallery, but can't post me here since I'm on the iPad.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

love the RLH, one of the endearing hav traits


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute puppy pix in your album. RLH is so fun to watch. It is even more fun to watch with multiple Havs. Wow!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

He, he! I tried to record RLH on my camera, but then I laughed even more. I could clearly see other dogs form our park while running, but Roki was only a blury stripe circling around like mad.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know how you would ever be able to catch RLH on camera! I was out with my daughter over the weekend so I could try to catch some shots while she was holding the leash, that was hard and he wasn't even running around.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

my little guy had his first RLH a couple of weeks ago so he was about 13 weeks - hilarious! Love when he does it  Of course he also seems to do a short version of it when he as to poop too HA!


----------



## Truffles (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you guys mean? Do you let them loose? As soon as we hit grass mine goes loca!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AshleyCap said:


> my little guy had his first RLH a couple of weeks ago so he was about 13 weeks - hilarious! Love when he does it  Of course he also seems to do a short version of it when he as to poop too HA!


ha ha ha yup! I often wondered if any other havs did this! LOL sure did help with potty training, if she got the "zoomies" we took her straight outside and she always pooped! LOL
even now at a yr and a 1/2 she does this little hoppity dance when she goes out to poop... cracks me up every time. LOL


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Tuffles - I keep Timmy on a leash, sometimes a retractable (for playing) but a regular one for doing his business.

Timmy also seems to quicken his steps before he decides where to go. He also circles like crazy, sometimes I think he gets himself dizzy!

Keep an eye out for ticks! I don't know who else in in the Philly area but I've found quite a few ticks on him after being outside. My vet says he's too young for topical tick and flea prevention so I started using a natural powder with yarrow in it. I found a dead tick on him yesterday so hopefully it's working. I don't have the powder with me now but if anyone wants specifics let me know.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

What is RLH - From the posts it is like what I call Max's mad half hour where he runs around like crazy - am I right ?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

You got it... "Run Like H-E-(double toothpicks)"


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

EXACTLY right jemmax  Max is doing the RLH


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Timmy is adorable!!!! I love the pic of him asleep half in and half out of his bed!


----------



## Truffles (Jan 11, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Tuffles - I keep Timmy on a leash, sometimes a retractable (for playing) but a regular one for doing his business.
> 
> Timmy also seems to quicken his steps before he decides where to go. He also circles like crazy, sometimes I think he gets himself dizzy!
> 
> Keep an eye out for ticks! I don't know who else in in the Philly area but I've found quite a few ticks on him after being outside. My vet says he's too young for topical tick and flea prevention so I started using a natural powder with yarrow in it. I found a dead tick on him yesterday so hopefully it's working. I don't have the powder with me now but if anyone wants specifics let me know.


Thanks for input. I am in Florida. My vet allowed frontline at her first checkup bc it's according to weight( she was just about 3 months old). I did it bc a neighbor down the street had brought her pup over and she had a tick on her. 
Now about the rapid movement. It makes so much sense to me now! When she's ready to poop she does this "over here, no over here" back and forth real quick. I thought it was just her nut I am relieved. Still having problems having her calm down on leash when we're at puppy class.
So do you think a tether would be ok so I could do outside recall? Remember, I don't have a fence.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Truffles said:


> Thanks for input. I am in Florida. My vet allowed frontline at her first checkup bc it's according to weight( she was just about 3 months old). I did it bc a neighbor down the street had brought her pup over and she had a tick on her.
> Now about the rapid movement. It makes so much sense to me now! When she's ready to poop she does this "over here, no over here" back and forth real quick. I thought it was just her nut I am relieved. Still having problems having her calm down on leash when we're at puppy class.
> So do you think a tether would be ok so I could do outside recall? Remember, I don't have a fence.


You can certainly use a long line or tether to work on recalls out doors, but make sure you have a good solid recall in less distracting environments (indoors) before trying to work on it out doors our you will just frustrate yourself AND the puppy!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL . . .just recently discovered this forum and have to admit, the RLH had me stumped. Even googled it (to no avail) halfway through the thread. Glad to know I'm not the only one scratching my head.

I think I've read every thread in the grooming section. So thrilled to have found this place. Traveling now, but will post pictures later this week


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME Robin and Isabella!!!  looking forward to pictures and getting to know you!


----------



## Truffles (Jan 11, 2012)

krandall said:


> You can certainly use a long line or tether to work on recalls out doors, but make sure you have a good solid recall in less distracting environments (indoors) before trying to work on it out doors our you will just frustrate yourself AND the puppy!


Btw love the dramatic contrast of the black and white. Beautiful!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

RLH is the cutest thing - the way they may just be playing and all of a sudden seem like they are possessed.  When Augie was a puppy, he would do that all the time on our walks. Run circles around me and wind me up with the leash. Finn hasn't done that. I used to get fingers pointed at me and laughed at a lot at the park. He doesn't do it any more. I miss Augie, the puppy!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, Tammie . This is a fabulous community


----------

